# New Toy!



## GreazyThumbs (Sep 29, 2015)

Long time lurker, so thanks to everyone for the advice and experience. Just picked up my first snowblower to deal with the best Cleveland winters can toss my way. Got a great deal on last year's 30inch deluxe. I have already leveled the bucket for the auto turn. Anything else I should do to get her ready for the winter? Any advice on gas or additives? Thx.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Nice blower. The very best advice I can give is *READ YOUR MANUAL.* That will answer 99.9% of your questions. Then, if it should go south on you, you can always say you explicitly followed the instructions in the manual.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Greazy!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice new machine, best of luck with it.


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase GreazyThumbs, you're gonna have a fun winter in Cleveland!
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello greasy, welcome to *SBF* and congrats


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Greazy, congrats on the new machine!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Glad to have you join us. Can't agree more with the advise of reading your owner's manual, all of it, from cover to cover, including all of the warnings, and maintenance recommendations.

Here's a couple of handy little forms for you to save and print. They're for keeping track of the outdoor power equipment you have, and the maintenance work you've done on them.

View attachment Inventory and Maintenance.pdf


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, thanks for the advice. I have read the manual and safety stuff, so I will be excited to use it. I am looking for a place that has ethanol free gas for the winter, so that is on my too do list.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure where you live Greazy, but here's a website that has some info.
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------

